# First time silk screening, patches for days



## msre (Jul 22, 2016)

8X10 patch/tshirt for ones who love veggies and love bunnies




Chicken is friend



self portrait, digging for treasure




dissociation




wake up and revolt




I've been printing for 2 days and 2 nights




without sleeping to get this all done before I leave this space for a long time




and I'm stoked about how well they turned out.
I'll have patches to give for a while yet!

Eat yer veggies, eat yer garbage


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 22, 2016)

Great work. I am unsure if we have a thread on how to do DIY screen printing here on STP but Im sure that we would love to know how do this, ourselves. What have ya learned from this project for next time to make it easier, better, cheaper etc.

P.S. I like the "disassociation" the best)


Now go get some rest, you must be exhausted.


----------



## msre (Jul 22, 2016)

Cheers! I would love to do a thread on what I've learned - will have to be another time though, I am travelling indefinitely as of today. Kicking it off with a 3 day greyhound across canada, which is _only_ fortunate because I'll be able to pass out for long enough, so hopefully I will feel a little less dead by the time I get to where I'm going...


----------



## Koala (Jul 22, 2016)

These are so rad!! Seriously awesome work

Hopefully I'll run into you on the road sometime, would love to buy something 

Safe travels!!


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jul 22, 2016)

@Matt Derrick was goin to make some bandannas for stp awhile back dunno if you could join forces.


----------



## msre (Jul 22, 2016)

Koala said:


> These are so rad!! Seriously awesome work
> 
> Hopefully I'll run into you on the road sometime, would love to buy something
> 
> Safe travels!!



Thank you so much! They are available for sale or for trade, depending on what you'd like to give. I basically use my art as currency when I'm on the road, which I love - I feel like it's more important to circulate my art and put it out into the world than to be compensated for it. Plus many of the materials (aside from screen filler and ink, which I had to buy) are scavenged and upcycled.



Fox Spirit said:


> @Matt Derrick was goin to make some bandannas for stp awhile back dunno if you could join forces.



That would actually be pretty sweet, I would love to be a part of that! I saw the designs a while back, they look awesome


----------



## Multifaceted (Aug 16, 2016)

I'd love to buy the garbage and dissociation ones. Going to PM you to try to figure something out.


----------

